
Show HN: ExcelJSON – Convert CSV and TSV To/from JSON Easily - palerdot
http://exceljson.com
======
palerdot
Good idea. I will add the feature soon in upcoming versions. Thanks for the
feedback.

------
vmorgulis
I think the idea is good and could be useful.

I'd like to test it but have no CSV available.

Why not support URL? Like here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13274331](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13274331)

